# ATTN: Upgrading Board



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen. I'll be upgrading the board from 3.6.4 to 3.6.7 shortly. The board will be offline while I'm doing that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2007)

Well the upgrade worked but now I have to get vBadvanced working again!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2007)

Upgrade complete!!

Shwew. I get kind of scared when I have to do that kind of stuff. Let me know if you guys find any broken stuff. There are some significant improvements supposedly that I'll try to point out when I figure them out.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2007)

Thank's Rich for all your hard work!!!


----------



## Theoretical (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Pilgrim (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for your work on the PB, Rich.


----------



## turmeric (May 18, 2007)

Yes, thanks!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 18, 2007)

Great job Rich. Thank you SIR!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 18, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Great job Rich. Thank you SIR!



Thanks Rich. Look forward to hearing of the improvements.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2007)

Here's what it says. I realized after I read it that some of you might not notice all the improvements except that it will prepare the board for some new enhancements I might add in the near future.



> *vBulletin 3.6.6*
> 
> It has been almost six months since our last bug-fix release (3.6.4) so the release of 3.6.6 represents a large number of fixes and tweaks to the system.
> 
> ...





> *vBulletin 3.6.7
> 
> *As much as we hate to spring another upgrade on you all so soon after the release of vBulletin 3.6.6, an XSS flaw was identified today and in order to maintain our commitment to fix security problems as soon as we become aware of them, we have to release 3.6.7 and a patch for older versions.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 18, 2007)

"upcoming vBulletin Blog and Project Tools products"
This sounded interesting Rich; can you tell us more about it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> "upcoming vBulletin Blog and Project Tools products"
> This sounded interesting Rich; can you tell us more about it?


 
I'm actually pretty excited about it too. The blog product sounds pretty neat and could be a great feature for people here, replacing their need for blogger potentially:



> *Blog and Social Networking
> 
> *In response to user requests we have been working on a blogging system that will fully integrate with vBulletin. _vBulletin Blog_ (a working title) will allow sites running vBulletin to extend the functionality to allow forum users to maintain weblogs from their user control panel and leverages the extensive vBulletin permissions system to enable administrators to fine-tune the features available to their visitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2007)

Yes, blogger can go. I really do not like blogger. They still do not have trackback and pingback. Neither do they have good stats. I much prefer my wordpress blog. But this looks interesting. I hope that many will take advantage of it.


----------

